# Sheep economics for small areas.



## plantguy90 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to BYH.  Our family business is wholesale nursery, but we have about 10-12 acres of medium slope that I'd like to get productive, and am researching sheep.  While the income doesnt have to be great, the output has to be greater than the input, otherwise its a bad idea.  I have not started researching around all the local extension offices and farm bureaus about livestock, thought its better to start here.  Low maintenance is pretty key, I am interested in raising meat sheep.  How much do you get for meat sheep in its various stages?  A 10-12 acre pasture is big enough for how many?  I can access more grazing pasture from my neighbor if needed.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 19, 2010)

In todays' economy, shearing sheep is much more expensive than what price you get for the wool especially for small number of sheep that you will have on this acreage.  The shearers will want to charge an arm and a leg if they will even want to show up. Starting out with a hair sheep that sheds out every spring will save you a ton of money. From my experience ( I raised Ramboulet, Corriedale,Targee, Suffolk, Hampshire, Suffolk x Hamshire, Southdown, Dorper ... The Dorper or White Dorper  ( developed in S. Africa using a Dorset ram X Persion ewe)  is an early maturing hornless sheep , sheds out well, very docile, flocks very well,  and very easy to handle,  breeds year round ( 3 crops in 2 years), twins above average,   the ewes are heavy milkers, lambs are very vigorous at birth,and their lambs finish to a high grade on pasture. The lambs bring excellent prices at auction. Their pelts also sell very well.  They are also very good browsers ( browse as well as grass) about as well as goats. I believe that the Dorper will be the best bet for the small flock owner.  Your stocking rate will depend on the quality of feed that your acreage will yield.  Cross fence into 1-2 acre pastures for  a rotation resulting in the best use of forage.


----------



## plantguy90 (Jun 19, 2010)

If I'm not interested in harvesting wool, what do meat sheep bring at markets?


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 19, 2010)

It depends on your particular area. Find out what market prices are, wherever you'd be taking 'em to sell. Not just what market prices are now, but how they have varied thru time over the last five or ten years. Then figure out how badly you'd regret it if your sheep ended up selling at the low end of those prices. As far as costs go, you'd have to find out what local feeder-lamb prices are and what grain prices are like.

You might also want to investigate the local market for grass-fed 'naturally raised' lamb, as that would have lower investment costs than graining 'em up and allow you to make better use of your pasture. The weight gain is slower and lesser, however. Some places, you can get decent money from grass-fed lamb; other places, not so much.

If you buy feeder lambs, feed 'em up and then ship them to auction or sell them as locker lamb, you won't have to worry about shearing.

How many sheep your pasture can support depends on the pasture, but it is generally said to NOT EXCEED something on the order of 6 feeder lambs per acre. ("Not exceed" meaning that if your pasture is poorer, it may support less than that).

Be aware that sheep do browse to some extent, if this would be in amongst trees. And they are real predator-magnets, and require more in the way of fencing than a lot of livestock does.

Another option to contemplate might be pastured meat chickens (broilers)?

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------

